# Thursday-Friday storm



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Well I guess the snow on Monday and Tuesday is a bust. But they are saying a good size storm at the end of the week. I hate these forecasters. They tease you the S word then babble on about the wind and how much snow the mountains got... WHO CARES!!!! Hell I could tell you at 1pm that its going to be windy and cold tonight.


----------



## JohnsonLawn (Jul 9, 2004)

I hear ya, at least we finally have the cold air in place. It looks like it is going to stay cold for a while so hopefully we will get a good one soon. I am ready for a good long storm. Getting sick off PB & J sandwiches


----------



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

They are already saying in CT it could be a noreaster at the end of the week. Hell they can't predict what it will do 12 hours ahead. 99% of the news is an entire waste these days. They tell you about an accident or a house fire. Like who cares. I want to know how the weather guys can be so wrong and get on the next day with a smile on their faces. They should be forced to wear a pointed cap instead.


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

I,m sitting here now thinking it is jan 20 and still not a plowable storm yet this season.I have been plowng 15 yrs and i don,t remember every having this dry of winter, this is sad.:crying:


----------



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

ADMSWELDING;355719 said:


> I,m sitting here now thinking it is jan 20 and still not a plowable storm yet this season.I have been plowng 15 yrs and i don,t remember every having this dry of winter, this is sad.:crying:


I have been suffering with snowblowers for 20 years to clear my huge driveway. Finally I have a plow and no snow. I am suffering as much as the guys that do this for a living. Believe me I feel your pain.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Who knows, but this last one turned out to be a bust. We got about .75" but I tossed the plow on my lawn tractor and just plowed it for fun. With small equipment it was like a good snow storm... yes, I am that bored. Maybe the end of this week...


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

itll probably rain!!!!!!!


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

98 % of our accounts got 2 salt applications 3 for some due to refreeze and parking spot clean ups, it's nice to have done something..... 2 accounts got pushed, both are a bit further east and north than most, but it was nice to hear that western drop and slid across the ground. If nothing else our operators for the pushers, both new to push boxes were able to get the hang of them before a real snow, if we ever get one...... 

Do your snow dance boys.....we need something different, and please if any of you dance as badly as I do please them in private to avoid embarrassment!!!!!!!


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

BPK63;355886 said:


> I have been suffering with snowblowers for 20 years to clear my huge driveway. Finally I have a plow and no snow. I am suffering as much as the guys that do this for a living. Believe me I feel your pain.


Believe ME, you don't feel our pain. I assume you get your paycheck payup every week irregardless of whether it snows or not, correct? There are a lot of plow guys out there that haven't seen a penny this winter from snow yet. Now that is pain.:crying: A home owner who just purchased a plow to do his own huge driveway may be anxious to plow, but many here are anxious not knowing if they will make it through the winter.

I understand what you're saying, but your "suffering" is not affecting your wallet like it is those of us that do this for a living.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

I know what you mean I have to figure out how I am going to pay my Bills in Feb.:crying:


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

all of our commercial accounts got pushed here in central mass...we had probably and inch or so of snow mixed with ice, we pushed them all and then sanded them down. The customers really appreciated it.


----------



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

McGuire Mowing;355937 said:


> Believe ME, you don't feel our pain. I assume you get your paycheck payup every week irregardless of whether it snows or not, correct? There are a lot of plow guys out there that haven't seen a penny this winter from snow yet. Now that is pain.:crying: A home owner who just purchased a plow to do his own huge driveway may be anxious to plow, but many here are anxious not knowing if they will make it through the winter.
> 
> I understand what you're saying, but your "suffering" is not affecting your wallet like it is those of us that do this for a living.


I don't do this for a living because all my friends in the area have it all wrapped up around here. I hear it from them every weekend when they come to my house to drown their sorrows. One guy started going to school so he can work in a funeral home because he said they will always be busy. I know he's right about that.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

BPK63;355714 said:


> They are already saying in CT it could be a noreaster at the end of the week. Hell they can't predict what it will do 12 hours ahead. 99% of the news is an entire waste these days. They tell you about an accident or a house fire. Like who cares. I want to know how the weather guys can be so wrong and get on the next day with a smile on their faces. They should be forced to wear a pointed cap instead.


I was watching ch30 weather this morning, and he said "we're watching a storm thats gonna be developing in the ocean and it could hit us or go out to sea" then he said "its still 5 days out and i garantee our prediction will change at least 5 times before Thurs." haha at least hes admitting they have no clue.


----------



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

That way if we get hit with the storm he can say we told you this was coming a week ago. If we get nothing they can say we told you it might go out to sea and it did. I can't stand that Geoff Fox on channel 8. He has to be the worst. When we get something he didn't predict he always says a bunch of things have to all happen at the same exact time for this to have happened and it's one of those strange things that can't be predicted. That guy has more excuses for himself than anything I've ever seen.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

You guys and the weathermen. All they do is interpret computer models, and guess based on history. It is like you are blaming them for no snow. 

Geeze it is getting really old.

PS I am feerling it like evryone else, but I have lined up other jobs to keep us working. You can't depend on the snow, it is always bonus work for us


----------



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

Hey we gotta blame it on somebody


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks like Thursday is going to be a bust. They are saying just a light snow now. 1-2" tomorrow night tho! Snow showers throughout the week. You know how those snow showers can get to 2" in no time. We got a squal the other day that was about .5" in 10 minutes.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

I actually hate weather man. I wish I would confront one sometime and give em a piece of my mind :angry:


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

There seems to be a pattern here. They say snow, lots of it. Then it slowly diminishes; 3", then 1", then a dusting, then it becomes a rainstorm by the time the storm hits. It's just a viscous cycle.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Yeah well they are talking 1-2 tonight MAYBE and then MAYBE some snow on Thursday. But both storms are going off the coast


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

The latest is calling for just a dusting across Mass and NH tonight. Thery change so quickly they'll be back up to 3" by lunch. Thursday could be good if it comes up the coast more.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*On again-off again!*

Im really tired of getting all pumped up to plow only to see it rain or not show up at all. Plows are off & they are staying off until i have to walk through 2" of snow to mount them up! This winter really stinks!


----------



## JohnsonLawn (Jul 9, 2004)

It could snow for 2 days straight as far as I'm concerned. Bills are coming in, kids are eatin like linebackers, money is starting to get tight and not to mention, I am BORED AS HELL. Come on mother nature "BRING IT". It does look like Thursday may be a bust but alot can change still. Keep your hopes up boys!


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Going out sanding this morning, we picked up a dusting here last night & its cold. First billing of the season?


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Dusting overnight in western MA last night, and I live up in a hilltown where the average snowfall is about 15" higher than most of the surrounding areas.

Last night's local weather said goodbye to any significant snowfall late this week. Thursday/Friday was listed as snow, possibly heavy overnight Thursday and all day Friday...now its listed as mostly sunny with some flurries.

Oh well, still time to change it.

I think we've gotten about an inch all year thus far...this has got to be approaching some kind of record. Dec was the least snowy in 80 years, January looks to be the same.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

We were only going to get a dusting last night, now it's picked up again and I have about 2 inches of real fluffy stuff. Almost enough for me to plow. I hate when its borderline because there isn't enough to make a decent snowbank, so half the people don't want you to plow it, but the other half will want to know why you didn't. If I get another inch I'm going out, but if it stops now it just makes a mess and there isnt enough to plow. I hope I can remeber how to attach my plow.


----------



## VAhighwayman (Dec 7, 2005)

We're supposed to get hammered here:
/O.UPG.KBUF.LE.A.0004.070123T2300Z-070124T2300Z/
/O.NEW.KBUF.LE.W.0003.070123T2100Z-070124T1800Z/
JEFFERSON-LEWIS-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...WATERTOWN...LOWVILLE
445 AM EST TUE JAN 23 2007

...LAKE EFFECT SNOW WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 4 PM THIS AFTERNOON TO
1 PM EST WEDNESDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN BUFFALO HAS ISSUED A LAKE EFFECT
SNOW WARNING...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 4 PM THIS AFTERNOON TO
1 PM EST WEDNESDAY. THE LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH IS NO LONGER IN
EFFECT.

A COLD WESTERLY FLOW ACROSS LAKE ONTARIO WILL GENERATE SOME
DISORGANIZED LAKE EFFECT THROUGH EARLY THIS AFTERNOON...THEN AS
THE WINDS BECOME MORE SOUTHWESTERLY...STEADIER LAKE SNOWS WILL
DEVELOP OVER THE NORTHERN PORTIONS OF JEFFERSON AND LEWIS COUNTIES.
ONE TO THREE INCHES OF SNOW COULD ACCUMULATE BY LATE AFTERNOON...
MAINLY OVER JEFFERSON COUNTY.

THE LAKE SNOWS WILL BECOME BETTER ORGANIZED TONIGHT AND WILL DRIFT
SOUTH OF WATERTOWN TO BECOME CONCENTRATED OVER THE TUG HILL
PLATEAU. THE SNOW WILL BE HEAVY AT TIMES TONIGHT WITH SNOWFALL
RATES OF ONE TO THREE INCHES AN HOUR PRODUCING AN ADDITIONAL AN
ADDITIONAL 4 TO 8 INCHES OF ACCUMULATION. AMOUNTS AS HIGH AS 10
INCHES WILL BE POSSIBLE ON THE TUG HILL. THE HEAVIER SNOW MAY BE
ACCOMPANIED BY A BIT OF THUNDER AND LIGHTNING.

THE LAKE SNOWS WILL THEN DRIFT SOUTH OF THE TUG HILL PLATEAU BY
MIDDAY WEDNESDAY...BUT NOT BEFORE ACCUMULATIONS OF 10 TO 20 INCHES
WILL BE FOUND ACROSS THE TUG HILL PLATEAU.

IN LAKE EFFECT SNOW THE WEATHER CAN VARY FROM LOCALLY HEAVY SNOW
IN NARROW BANDS TO CLEAR SKIES JUST A FEW MILES AWAY. IF YOU WILL
BE TRAVELING ACROSS THE REGION BE PREPARED FOR RAPID CHANGES IN
ROAD AND VISIBILITY CONDITIONS.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

We got about an inch, but many of my buddies went out and did all their accounts. I just slept in. It snowed for the better part of yesterday and well into the night, but it didn't amount to more than an inch.  `


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

We got a dusting for the second time this week. I plowed my driveway with the lawnmower just for fun, but didn't do anything else. I salted my neighbor's walkway for the first time this year! Looking sunny for Thursday, but it might change. The town put about 2" of salt and sand out lat night. My paved road is now a dirt road. We might get another good dusting tonight!


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

First Time Out;357564 said:


> We might get another good dusting tonight!


Your enthusiasim towards a dusting pretty much sums up this winter so far. My town got a little under and inch and burned off with 4 hours of daylight. Thurseday is a coinflip at this point for as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## JohnsonLawn (Jul 9, 2004)

I know we are anxious to get things going, but most of my accounts would go nuts if I billed them for plowing a 1" snowfall, especially this light fluffy stuff. I could always show up with the back pack blower and see if they would go for that. :waving:


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I only plowed my driveway, no customers. It was a decent storm with a 42" plow. Maybe they'll be wrong in our favor tomorrow. Isn't looking great.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

This is getting particularly sad. Just another sunny cold day here in RI. What a joke.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

They are saying flurries on Sunday. WAHOOOOOOOO!!! This is really getting sad. I was having some hope at the end of December and now it is almost the end of January. All we have left is February and some of March. We could get hammered, but no real snow in the 10 day for now. We have yet to reach 1" here for the year. Globla warming my butt. It is going to be so cold here tomorrow. I just think it is that El Nino crap. I bet El Nino is some landscaper or something that wants it warm with no snow!!!:angry: :angry:


----------



## plowinzr2 (Dec 22, 2006)

believe it or not i was out for 3 hours the other nite i met up with the contractor i work for and we ended up doin all the lots, i had fun it was nice finally using my new truck to plow, im waiting for more now. it totally sucks this lack of snow i work at dejana truck and we sell plows and sanders and our sales are way down so they moved me from plow dept to body assembly


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Well here it is, Thursday night and its about zero right now...the stars are out, not a cloud anywhere, let alone anything white on the driveway (apart from my neighbor's Expedition).

So weird. Before last week we had an awful lot of precipitation, but no cold...not its cold and dry as the sahara.

At least the ski areas can make some snow now and maybe get some semblance of business...about 700 people out of work without the seasonal skiing industry.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

It is about 11 degrees and snowing pretty steady right now. Probably won't last for very long.


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

Antnee, It,s 4 deg here this morning with the wind chill its -15,Well off i go to work in this bitter cold.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*Here we go again!*

They are calling for snow here sunday into sunday night. I will believe it when i have to walk through it!


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Yep, it's 4 degrees here now. I almost cried this morning when I realized there was no snow on the ground.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

ADMSWELDING;359078 said:


> Antnee, It,s 4 deg here this morning with the wind chill its -15,Well off i go to work in this bitter cold.


I feel sorry for you. Be careful and take it easy. I was supposed to work another traffic detail today, but the line company called it off due to the cold, thank God. 8 hours standing out in it yesterday took a lot out of me. I know people think it's easy but standing in one spot and staying alert for 8 hours is harder than it looks. After trying not to freeze to death for 8 hours I spent 8 hours driving a warm car trying not to fall asleep.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

plowinzr2;358781 said:


> i work at dejana truck and we sell plows and sanders


I have never been there, but every work truck around here has your mudflaps on it. I hear great things about you guys. Sucks that the plow and sander sales are way down. I was talking with a guy who does the whole powersports thing and said that he has sold 30% of the snowmobiles that he usually sells by now.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Sunday's possible storm looks like it is going to be south of the MA border if anything. It was -3 out this morning with a windchill of -20. That was a long 8 hours in the barn. I had to move a few trailers around with the tractor and boy was that cold!!


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

It was super cold today. Im working 3 days per week riding shotgun in my buddies oil truck, pulling the hose, filling tanks with heating fuel. Each night he has a gig fueling 50 trash trucks (macks). The diesel in several trucks that have been sitting for a week was like slush tonight, thats deep cold!


----------

